# Sandalwood (from Sawdustfactory) pen



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I've been curious how nice a pen turned from sandalwood would be and SawdustFactory was nice enough to give me a few blanks. Today I turned this one in the European Pen style - in addition to being my first sandalwood pen it was also my first pen in this style and the first which required a tenon. I finished it with just CA (no BLO), first with thin CA to penetrate the wood and then thicker CA to build the finish.

The sandalwood sawdust smelled really nice, curing CA not so much :smile:

Thanks SawdustFactory!!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Your welcome and nice pen.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Sprior, Beautiful job on your pen. great finish.


----------



## dancarver (Dec 3, 2011)

That is a awesome looking pen! :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nicely turned ... but you set the bar high for the sandalwood that sawdustfactory shared, you're making the rest of us work harder!


----------



## wmc1965 (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice pen, I am just getting into turning, don't have a lathe yet, but getting one very soon. I am excited to see the many things that can be done, great job.....


----------

